

Show HN: Swift Guides – like RailsCasts for Swift - zrail
http://www.swiftguides.io

======
rubiquity
When I was making my morning coffee today, I asked myself: "How quickly will a
$9/month video service for learning Swift appear?" I thought three days, so I
was wrong.

This is entirely too opportunistic for my tastes because:

1\. There isn't even any content yet.

2\. Swift came out yesterday, what the hell makes you an authority? (yes, I
know most of the language features aren't ground breaking, but still)

3\. I imagine the people able to successfully teach Swift will also have great
knowledge of the iOS/OS X APIs. I'd trust an existing Objective-C based
learning tool way more than this one.

------
tomp
Is this anything else than profiteering spam?

~~~
joshdance
If they actually make courses, yes it is a real product. If not, then yes
profiteering spam. Give them a little benefit of the doubt, but if you doubt
too much, don't give em your email.

~~~
tomp
That's the point - they are not making product, it's just "coming soon".

------
zrail
Hey guys,

In case you missed it, Swift Guides will be taking contributions. Once pro
accounts are up and running we'll be doing a really generous revenue sharing
deal for contributors. If you'd like to publish on Swift Guides just check the
checkbox when you sign up for the list and I'll contact you directly.

[http://www.swiftguides.io/contribute](http://www.swiftguides.io/contribute)

~~~
rubiquity
I found an error in your copy on the contribute[0] page:

"...Sign up for the mailing list to be notified when __Stripe __Guides is
ready for contributors to start adding content. "

That should probably be Swift instead of Stripe.

0 -
[http://www.swiftguides.io/contribute](http://www.swiftguides.io/contribute)

~~~
zrail
Fixed! Thanks.

------
sergiotapia
The language just came out to the public yesterday, how can anyone start
giving classes on this stuff? (Unless I'm mistaken, please correct me)

~~~
albemuth
It just came out yesterday and they spent their time doing this instead of
learning the language

